
Homepage that looks like windows - entelechy
https://samy.pl/
======
octosphere
Tested this on mobile. Looks borked, and is not responsive.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
so it looks like Windows?

~~~
octosphere
No. Just fills the screen with a massive scrollable area which is really hard
to navigate on mobile (iOS and Chrome on Android).

